# Jaraguá do Sul | SC | Um olhar apurado do bairro onde nasci: Nereu Ramos II [2022]



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

*NEREU RAMOS
Jaraguá do Sul, SC*​
Fazendo uma releitura de um thread antigo de 2018 que apresentava o bairro Nereu Ramos nesse link:Jaraguá do Sul | SC | Um olhar apurado do bairro onde nasci: Nereu Ramos, irei apresentar algumas mudanças que trouxeram mais desenvolvido a essa localidade que tenho orgulho.












Os primeiros colonizadores fixaram morada em Nereu por volta de 1895, a maioria migrante de outras localidades catarinenses, mas oriundos da região do Trentino, mais tarde anexado à Itália.

Posteriormente, famílias provenientes de demais regiões italianas, bem como de outras etnias, chegaram á região.
Sem dúvida, o “cartão postal” de Nereu Ramos é a Igreja Matriz Nossa Senhora do Rosário. Sua inauguração ocorreu em 1952, cujas obras tiveram à frente o saudoso sacerdote e construtor Padre Antônio Echelmeyer (sepultado no interior do templo).

Nos seus jardins encontra-se ainda o túmulo do Servo de Deus Padre Aloísio Boeing, falecido em 2006 e em processo de santificação. Seu túmulo tornou-se local de peregrinação e a casa onde viveu e faleceu um lugar de visitação.

Ali do ladinho, na localidade de Ribeirão Grande do Norte, está outro importante núcleo de colonização italiana, embora com registro forte também de família de origem alemã.
A colonização ali iniciou por volta de 1900, quando a estrada foi aberta, tendo entre as primeiras famílias: Danna, Pressini, Blank, Zamluca, Kriegel, Bertoli, Lunelli, Longo, Lenzi, Gorisch, Cattoni, Holf, Schadad, Moretti, Fontana. Viviam da agricultura, mantendo na região serrarias, engenhos e comércio.

A região contém diversas edificações típicas, que preservam a história local e regional, como a Casa Eurides Silveira, construída em 1917, tombada pelo Patrimônio Histórico, além da Capela Nossa Senhora Aparecida, que começou a ser construída em 1938 . Também temos ali a regiões dos hotéis que atraem turistas de todo os país.

Fonte: O Correio do Povo


1. Foto panorâmica com destaque para a Igreja Matriz Nossa Senhora do Rosário









2. Igreja









3. Interior









4.









5.Igreja e Espaço Padre Aloísio em anexo









6.









7.









8.









9.









10. Rua Luiz Sarti, a principal via do bairro









11. Casa datada de 1928









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.









21.









22.









23.









24. Praça Eduardo Zanguelini









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30.









31.









32.









33. Decoração para o mês da festa típica de Jaraguá: Schützenfest 









34.









35.









36.









37.









38.









39.









40. Casa Vitório Schiochet – 1922









41.Casa Eurides Silveira – 1917


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Belas imagens. Melhoraram ainda mais a ótima impressão que eu já tinha sobre Jaraguá do Sul. Parabéns pelo thread!
Pelas fotos que vejo, poucas cidades do Brasil a partir desse porte (180.000 habitantes ou mais) são tão encravadas em vales (no momento, lembro apenas de Teresópolis).
Vales são uma coisa linda. Desse ser muito bom morar aí.


----------



## Positronn (Jan 25, 2008)

É um bairro residencial bem agradável, com algumas construções históricas até que interessantes. Parabéns pelas fotos!


----------



## dberg242 (Apr 17, 2009)

Que bairro mais acolhedor ! Jaraguá do Sul deve seguir muito as características de Joinville, crescendo muito e não aparentando o tamanho que tem !


----------



## Heinrich_sc (Nov 25, 2011)

Muito lindo, adorei


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Charmoso o Bairro. No mais, só ratificando toda a qualidade de vida que Jaraguá esbanja.


----------



## Maximus 2030 (Jan 1, 2011)

Belas fotos, Jaraguá do Sul é uma bela cidade catarinense com forte colonização européia assim como toda a região sul do Brasil.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Gostei muito!!


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Jaraguá como sempre um capricho, dispensa comentários. Bairro muito acolhedor, falta um pouco de arborização nas ruas mas o esmero com as praças e as casas coloridas compensam. Belo thread.

Ah, uma orla ferroviária bem cuidada funciona como um belo parque.


----------

